# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  قائمة باعضاء مجلس الاعيان 2010

## abuslayeh

فيما يلي اعضاء مجلس الاعيان 2010

1 - دولة السيد طاهر المصري

2 - دولة الدكتور فايز الطراونة

3- دولة السيد عبد الرؤوف الروابدة

4 دولة الدكتور معروف البخيت

5 - معالي المهندس عبد الهادي المجالي

6  - معالي السيد مروان الحمود

7 - معالي السيد طاهر حكمت

8  - معالي السيدة ليلى عبدالحميد شرف

9  - معالي السيد رياض الشكعة

10  - معالي الدكتور عوض خليفات

11  - معالي السيد حمدي الطباع

12  -  معالي الدكتور محمد حمدان

13  - معالي الدكتور محمد الصقور

14- معالي الدكتور أمين محمود

15  - معالي السيد توفيق كريشان

16-  معالي السيد عبدالاله الخطيب

17 - معالي السيد كمال ناصر

18 - معالي السيد عقل بلتاجي

19 - معالي السيد صالح القلاب

20  - معالي السيد حاتم الحلواني

21   - معالي الدكتور عبد الشخانبة

22 - معالي الدكتور صلاح الدين البشير

23 معالي الدكتور نبيل الشريف

24 معالي الدكتورة أمل الفرحان

25- معالي السيد محمد علي العلاونة

26  - معالي السيد شريف الزعبي

27 -  معالي السيدة سهير العلي

28 -معالي السيد باسم السالم

29  - معالي الدكتور حمد الكساسبة

30 -معالي السيدة مها الخطيب

31  - معالي الدكتور تيسير النعيمي

32  - معالي السيد أيمن عودة

33 - معالي السيد غالب الزعبي

34  - معالي السيد ميشيل حمارنه

35 - معالي الدكتور أمية طوقان

36  -  سعادة الدكتور داود حنانيا

37  -  عطوفة السيد خالد جميل الصرايره

38   -  سعادة السيد مصطفى الفياض

39 - سعادة الدكتورة عليا أبو تايه

40  - سعادة السيد وجدان التلهوني الساكت

41 - سعادة السيد عبد الحميد شومان

42 - سعادة السيدة نوال الفاعوري

43  - سعادة السيد أحمد العايد العجارمة

44  - سعادة الدكتور جعفر الحنيطي

45 - سعادة السيد عبد المجيد ذنيبات

46  - سعادة السيد ظاهر الفواز

47 - سعادة الدكتور نزيه عمارين

48  -  سعادة السيد عبدالله الهباهبة

49  - سعادة السيد نائل الكباريتي

50  - سعادة السيد محمد الرعود

51  - سعادة السيد إحسان شردم

52   - سعادة السيد محمود أحمد العبادي

53   - سعادة الدكتورة نرمين حربي

54 -  سعادة السيد غازي سالم الجبور

55 -  سعادة السيد محمود محمد الزغول

56 - سعادة السيد طلال أبوغزالة

57 - سعادة السيد نديم المعشر

58 - سعادة الدكتور خالد الشريف

59 - سعادة السيدة ريما ناصيف بطشون

60   - سعادة السيد مازن دروزة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف مبارك لمجلس الأعيان الجديد ... ونبارك لكم بالثقه الملكية السامية 

ودمتم سندا وذخر للوطن ... تحت الراية الهاشمية 
وادام الله لنا جلالة القائد المفدى

----------

